# Arkansas Social Anxiety Support Group



## uhf23 (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in Little Rock and am thinking about starting an Arkansas support group for those with social anxiety. Anyone interested?


----------



## Jman11 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm in Little Rock area too. I would love to start one!


----------

